
Death technology will allow to bring back the dead, digitally - prostoalex
https://qz.com/896207/death-technology-will-allow-grieving-people-to-bring-back-their-loved-ones-from-the-dead-digitally/
======
DmenshunlAnlsis
Putting aside the philosophical implications, on a technical level this is
still a complete fantasy. A good heuristic I like to apply to these kinds of
sensationalist articles is to ask how much of the human brain we really
understand. The answer is almost none, so recreating it in digital form,
faithful to a specific person is science fiction.

What happened to Quartz? These days the articles are such crap.

